# Vintage Omega Seamaster help



## Mike2795647 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

Im new to these forums after recently starting a collection of 2 watches, I'm looking now to get a 3rd and have my eye on a vintage Omega or similar dress type watch.

Ive seen a few on eBay, however like most novices I'm no good at tell if something is the real deal or cheap imitation.

Most of the watches I've seen don't come with any form of certificate to evidence its authenticity so after a bit of advice on the below eBay auction. Equally if there is any advice people can impart on things to look out for.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Omega-Seamaster/263068209036?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Many thanks to all


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

lovely watch, I believe the cal 600 is a good strong movement :thumbsup: . others will no better though. Expect to pay 350 to 375 minimum :yes:

I'm guessing it's a redial and has had a slight case polish, but only because of the patina on the hands. Do bear in mind that this watch is considerably smaller than your tag

and CW.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Omega cal.600, 601, 602 and 613 are solid movements with seventeen jewels and manual wind. The 600 series was in use throughout the 1960s, and there are a great many watches out there using the movement.

Later,
William


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in but i have a similar question. Seen this Seamaster but I have never seen one without the wording on the dial. Is it a wrong un?










Cheers

b


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

bill love said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in but i have a similar question. Seen this Seamaster but I have never seen one without the wording on the dial. Is it a wrong un?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Based on that one pic it looks to be gen, not all Omegas are Seamasters... although they may be listed as such. Do you have any other pics including the movement?


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

No pics of movement as it's not mine but has seamaster case back. Thanks


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As far as I'm aware if it has a seamaster case then it should say seamaster on the dial So I would say it's wrong but how wrong will need to have more info Movement case no etc


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Andy I need to do a bit more digging I think


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

If you have the Omega reference number you can check on the Omega vintage site to see if the dial is correct.

I think I have an Omega Seamaster Deville Automatic without Seamaster on the dial and it has a Seamaster case back.

The. watches both look good from 1 image. Ask for more images and one of the movement.

I know its a bit more problematic if you have to go in through the front and not just whip the back off like so many Omegas of this vintage.

Good luck with your search and you'll know when its the right watch because you wont care about the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Mike2795647 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for all your help, missed the one I was after but I will keep looking in the future, cheers


----------



## GordonL (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a 1961 Seamaster with the 600 cal movement - no problems at all with it. The watch originally posted looks genuine to me - maybe a refinished dial?


----------



## Slim Geezer (Aug 3, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> lovely watch, I believe the cal 600 is a good strong movement :thumbsup: . others will no better though. Expect to pay 350 to 375 minimum :yes:
> 
> I'm guessing it's a redial and has had a slight case polish, but only because of the patina on the hands. Do bear in mind that this watch is considerably smaller than your tag
> 
> and CW.


 I love this watch! I always thought Seamasters were dive watches. What would you call this other than Seamaster to distinguish it from a diver?


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Slim Geezer said:


> I love this watch! I always thought Seamasters were dive watches. What would you call this other than Seamaster to distinguish it from a diver?


 Are you mixing up Seamaster with Submariner?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't think he is... all the modern Seamasters have a divers bezel so easy to see how he got that impression.

You call it a vintage seamaster dresswatch.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

They were for masters of the Sea, the skippers of yachts etc. Never intended to be dive watches, just watches that were a little more immune to water ingress than the norm. They evolved from there.


----------



## Slim Geezer (Aug 3, 2017)

Daveyboyz said:


> I don't think he is... all the modern Seamasters have a divers bezel so easy to see how he got that impression.
> 
> You call it a vintage seamaster dresswatch.


 Thanks


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Lovely looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Edizione Venezia


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Even a dress watch needs to be waterproof in Venice: it is underwater for weeks at a time!


----------

